

Ask HN: Is there a place where I can see what the karma thresholds are? - chacham15

I always thought that the karma threshold for downvoting was 500, but apparently that is not the case. Is there a place that lists all the thresholds?
======
dmlorenzetti
The karma threshold shifts over time, so while it might have been 500 at one
time, it's a moving target:
[http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ](http://jacquesmattheij.com/The+Unofficial+HN+FAQ)

I don't know what the current level is, or where to look it up.

